# Woodworking classes



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

*Woodworking classes Washington State*

I'm Looking for something in the way of woodworking classes.
I have been developing my skills through the try and fail method. Not a bad thing all together but I would like to try some schooling so I don't feel like I'm feeling my way through the dark.

I'm in Washington state in the Gig Harbor area.

Thanks,


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If you have a Woodcraft store near by (Seattle or Spokane), they have classes all the time. Just log on to the web site at Woodcraft.com, click on the store locator, choose the store near you and then click on classes. I don't know where Gig Harbor is, so this may not help you at all.
Another suggestion is see if there are any woodworking clubs near you.


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

Great, I didn't know that about the Woodcraft stores.
Any thoughts about where I would get information about the clubs?


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodcraft proberly has that info in the store. I know the store nearest me does.

Ray H


----------

